# Unwanted Pigeons



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

Need help with unwanted Pigeons in the Chaingmai area. Anyone know of someone to contact about getting rid of them from around/in attic of my home? Thanks.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Gary Pope said:


> Need help with unwanted Pigeons in the Chaingmai area. Anyone know of someone to contact about getting rid of them from around/in attic of my home? Thanks.


The nearest takeaway resteruant,hahahahaha


----------

